# Vortech Battery Backup, YIKES!



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

So my Vortech Battery Backup came the other day and I just unboxed it.

Please appreciate that I bought this on Boxing Day. It was A) on sale; and B) the day my power came back on after the Ice Storm. Those two events contributed heavily to my decision to purchase this expensive bit of gear.

I still need to get a portable generator of some sort, but the reviews on the Vortech Battery Backup's ability to keep a single MP10 going to provide for flow and gas exchange in the event of power failure promise 6 days of power for a MP10. That's a fair bit of time, especially if we are talking a power outtage due to a storm or fallen tree, and not the near _Katrina_ like event that the recent Ice Storm nearly was.

Now admittedly, that's not going to matter jack if the Vortech is circulating, oh, ICEWATER in my DT, say. But if it's not in the wintertime, it might well be the difference between a live tank and a dead tank, so I got it.

Let me say that my first impressions of this gadget may be summed up by the following: _*Holy Arm-Curls Batman!*_ This thing is _heavy_. I don't know, 20, 30 lbs? Something like that. A _lot._

There are 6 holes in the metal case flange meant for you to affix the battery to the inside wall of your sump enclosure, in the same manner we are used to seeing with a Reefkeepr or Apex module. It's heavy enough that when looking at the diameter of those holes, my first immediate thought was: "_Hmm, I'm not so sure about that..._."

I expect it _can_ be affixed safely with some sturdy bolts, but lame-ass short tiny screws are not going to do it with this piece of gear. No way.

Heavy. _Very_ heavy.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I have one, the only reason I have one is because after the summer power outage hubby said "here's money ..go buy one"
It's very heavy...VERY heavy... Even heavier because I had to carry it and 2 kids out of the store when I picked it up..hubby screwed mine inside my stand 
I don't know what he used though ...he's a handy man


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Mel, I need to marry your husband!! My wife rarely ever says "here's money...go buy one"
Tell him I cook, clean, entertain, and give great massages!!


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

What kind of wattage does the MP10 use in eco mode?? (voltage times amperage= watt). If it lasts for 6 days than either the battery is huge (heavy) or MP10 is a miser (or a combination of both).


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

badmedicine said:


> What kind of wattage does the MP10 use in eco mode?? (voltage times amperage= watt). If it lasts for 6 days than either the battery is huge (heavy) or MP10 is a miser (or a combination of both).


Now that you ask, and I've read more closely, at absolute min power in backup mode (half std. power voltage), it's 3 days. To get six, I'd have to get another and run in series. I was going by Mr. Saltwater Tank's back of the envelop statement on his show, and I am not sure he was right (or I understood correctly).

Whatever. Three days will do. Now for that generator...


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

To the OP (and at the risk of taking this thead off at an unintentional tangent! (Sorry if that happens!)): I'm very comforted to read that you are not opting to rely on battery backup alone, and instead also intend to invest in a generator as a part of your contingency planning.

To others reading this post that are considering _~solely~_ relying on battery backup options to get them through times of power-loss:

A generator is (in my opinion) a far safer (read: "more reliable") solution.

Unfortunately, most electronics manufacturers warranty any Ni-CAD/Li-ION batteries that power their product for only 12 months from the date of purchase. Look at the small-print in the warranty statements for your notebook/laptop computers or UPS devices for evidence of this.

Chances are therefore that when you need this device to work most (in the event of a power failure), the batteries may well have deteriorated to the point that you won't achieve _anywhere near_ the mfr's claims for battery life/longevity - especially if the unit has been owned beyond 12 months.

Please don't get me wrong - I worked in IT for 20+ years, and I'm a staunch advocate for Battery back-up protection for computer equipment (if for no other reason, batteries make for excellent surge protection!), but every respectable server farm is protected by not only batteries, but also natural gas or diesel backup generators. And not just to replenish power to the batteries, but also because more time-served Data-Center Managers than would care to admit have experienced _at least_ one instance where battery backups have failed when they were needed most, and they've had to fall-back on generator power to get them through.

In my opinion, the preservation of "life" is more important than the preservation of "data" (sure - the government may well disagree with me here! ), so if I had funds available to buy only a battery backup device OR a small generator to help protect my aquatic livestock, I'd be putting my money into the generator... and then running it intermittently & servicing it regularly to ensure that everything works for when/if I needed it most.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Windowlicka said:


> I needed it most.


welcome back 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

sig said:


> welcome back


Thanks! Though I never actually "left"!


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

Windowlicka said:


> A generator is (in my opinion) a far safer (read: "more reliable") solution.


I don't know about more "reliable" under real world, lazy-ass conditions. Once your generator starts and is streaming power -- no argument; _you're golden._

And yes, if you are the sort of guy who starts his generator monthly, maintains plugs, points, oil etc. and keeps his gasoline on hand and rotates it faithfully to ensure it does not go stale? Then -- *yes* -- you are probably chuffed with prospective glee & full of "I told you so" when the next power outage hits.

But how many of us are "that guy", _really_? Not many at all - bordering on nil, I suspect.

If preparing rationally and with an excess of caution for the inevitable future was a consistent human trait, we would all live to 100+ years of age, have perfect teeth, a body fat ratio that would leave an Olympian decathlete envious, have an investment portfolio that would allow us to retire at age 45 and never, never, need a lawyer for _anything_ -- except assisting us in preparing for future contingencies.

I'm optimistic enough to believe "that guy" is out there, somewhere. He probably wins the lottery, too. But he isn't me.

And my bet? He isn't anybody reading this post, either.

So knowing I'm the kind of guy whose generator won't start, whose gas is stale, and who probably actively contributed to the entire clusterf&^% emergency in the first place -- a battery backup that will work for at least _*some*_ time is about as farsighted on the emergency preparedness meter as I can reasonably get!


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Steel_Wind said:


> Now for that generator...


You're not "That Guy"... save your money for replacement batteries in ~12 month's time!



Steel_Wind said:


> Once your generator starts and is streaming power -- no argument; _you're golden._


Not ~entirely~... Please don't ask me how I know - it would be embarrassing for me to admit following my previous post!


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I have access to 2 gens that are fully maintained and I always have full fresh jerry cans in the box of my truck and in my garage ...I'm set lol


----------

